# Snakes and more c/vic herps!



## richoman_3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Start with the crap snakes!




Little Whip Snake (Parausta flagellum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


False start! heres the ugly one!




Small Eyed Snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Small Eyed Snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


A cooler Snake!




Lowlands Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Lowlands Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


A swamp skink




Juvenile Swamp Skink by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


The snakes food




Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii insularis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Central vic time

garden skinks lel




Boulenger's Skink (Morethia boulengeri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


delicate skinks lel




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


gave me wood




Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


robustus




IMG_68853 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


dwyers snake




Dwyer's Snake (Parasuta dwyeri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Dwyer's snake (Parasuta dwyeri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



IMG_68887 by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


BIBRONS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


APRASIA WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




Pink-Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Pink-Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Pink-Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Pink-Tailed Worm Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy!


----------



## Tobe404 (Jun 29, 2013)

How the hell do you get the shots so close up? 
Compact or DSLR? Some sort of zoom lens?
Awesome photos by the way man.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 29, 2013)

Good shots Nick. I particularly like the way the specimens are arranged to include the whole body, with good enough dof and timing to catch the tongues. These pics would be good for field guides. Well done.


----------



## RedFox (Jun 29, 2013)

What! No love for the small eyed. No wonder they spend most their lives hiding under logs and pavers. 

Nice pictures though. That was a nice looking copperhead.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> How the hell do you get the shots so close up?
> Compact or DSLR? Some sort of zoom lens?
> Awesome photos by the way man.



Canon 60D with a 100mm f2.8 macro lens 

Getting the tongue isnt too easy Bushman lol!

haha very true RedFox!

cheers all!


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 29, 2013)

good stuff nick. The first copperhead shot is great man!


----------



## cheekabee (Jun 29, 2013)

Great shots man, that bibron's toadlet and pink tailed worm lizards were such a great finds cant get better than that.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 29, 2013)

That swamp skink pic is beautiful!


----------



## sharky (Jun 29, 2013)

That second picture is beautiful  All of your photos are! 

....make a calander so I can buy it


----------



## Xeaal (Jun 29, 2013)

Fantastic!! Huge thanks for sharing those!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks all !

urgh calendars are work, and i hate work!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, they are amazing pics


----------



## Tobe404 (Jun 30, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Canon 60D with a 100mm f2.8 macro lens
> 
> Getting the tongue isnt too easy Bushman lol!
> 
> ...



I not to long ago got a K-30 with a Sigma 17-70mm Macro f2.8-4.5 lens.
Should start taking some pics myself I suppose haha.
Still getting used to it though.


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow m8, 16 years old and producing work like this   I can see in the very near future if the passion still remains with you of seeing the name Nick Volpe on a regular basis in all the best wildlife publications as the producer of all the best photogaphy, you are amazing Nick, you seem to have a natural flair for light and shadow and getting angles on your subjects that a second to none, your parents must be proud and your peers jealous. I look forward always to seeing more of your work, forget about calendars mate if i were you i would be looking at doing a full on field guide +++++++++++++++1  ...........................Ron


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 4, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Wow m8, 16 years old and producing work like this   I can see in the very near future if the passion still remains with you of seeing the name Nick Volpe on a regular basis in all the best wildlife publications as the producer of all the best photogaphy, you are amazing Nick, you seem to have a natural flair for light and shadow and getting angles on your subjects that a second to none, your parents must be proud and your peers jealous. I look forward always to seeing more of your work, forget about calendars mate if i were you i would be looking at doing a full on field guide +++++++++++++++1  ...........................Ron



Thanks heaps Ron 
Really appreciated


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 5, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Thanks heaps Ron
> Really appreciated




It is not hollow praise either Nick i know a bit about the Photgraphic Art, My Father was the Photographer in charge for the RAAF for 22 years and he did everything from ID photo's to Crash Recovery all around the world as well as all the Arty stuff you find in all the high ups offices and Parliament House, the funny thing was he hated photography and refused to take it up when he mustered out from the RAAF as all the best paying jobs was doing baby photo's and portrait stuff, no good to him. I would hate to see you wasting your talents, it is a special gift.  .....................................Ron


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 8, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> It is not hollow praise either Nick i know a bit about the Photgraphic Art, My Father was the Photographer in charge for the RAAF for 22 years and he did everything from ID photo's to Crash Recovery all around the world as well as all the Arty stuff you find in all the high ups offices and Parliament House, the funny thing was he hated photography and refused to take it up when he mustered out from the RAAF as all the best paying jobs was doing baby photo's and portrait stuff, no good to him. I would hate to see you wasting your talents, it is a special gift.  .....................................Ron



Haha yep im not interested in taking photos of scaleless beings  !
thanks


----------

